# Petey's Story



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello all!I am fairly new to Pigeon Talk but was directed here by Charis and just love reading these special stories.Well at the request of another member I am posting my pigeon story.Petey's story starts out in Downtown Orlando on a Monday afternoon.I went out for a break from work and saw this bird on the ledge of our building all puffed out and just not moving.I being an animal lover said to myself, okay if that bird is still there by my afternoon break then I'm gonna have to rescue it.Well it was still there.A co-worker had said he had been there since Friday and she was going to do something but couldn't figure out how to catch him up there.Well Tomboy that I am, I climbed and crawled over and got him.Put him in a box and took him into our office.Mind you I work in a large corporation and let's just say having a pigeon in a box on your desk was not the easiest thing...from "rats with wings to OMG you are going to get sick to are you sure that's a pigeon" that was all that was offered up.Until my boss, bless her heart said why don't you leave early so you can take him to the vet you crazy woman!So we drove the 45 minutes home Petey and I in the rain on the interstate terrified that I would have a wreck if he flew out of the box!Got him home and of course my husband was just shaking his head having gone through 1 baby bird, 1 turtle, 1 rat, 1 squirell and countless dogs he knew my intent was to take care of it and LOVE it!What I didn't know was that my husband doesn't think birds should be kept, they should be flying free so he has never had a bird or wanted a bird.Me well, it needed my help.So off I went to the pet store to as my husband says spend a good hard earned $50.00 on supplies for a PIGEON  !I was fine with it.So the next day I am of course Googling on Pigeon care and land on some sites and meet Charis and Reti who have both been such a blessing and helped me tremendously.But I was still reluctant to keep Petey.Being that he would be alone for most of the day and would never have the life he was meant to have.But I would re-hab him.The trip to the vet revealed a broken wing, which the vet wrapped.The vet also said that they had rehabbers that would take Petey.I thought this would be best for him so he could be out in the wild someday.So I left him there with a donation to the center that would take him.I got thier phone number so I could call and check on him-which my vet said I could.So a tearful goodbye and I am off feeling like I have done the right thing by Petey, given him the best chance possible and my hubby was so happy to have him gone.So I am sitting there later in the afternoon and I decide I will call this center and tell them I have some supplies to donate and find out when I can come visit.They guy (although very kind to animals) decides to be humorous and asks me if I would be interested in some pigeon meat pie  :Yuk: :WHAT?:!!I get over that part and tell him all about Petey being at the vet waiting for them and that I wanted to be able to visit Petey once they pick him up.He tells me "Oh no we don't do that, he will be shipped off to a rehabber place we got".I said well I want the rehabber to know that if he doesn't fly again due to his wing not healing and can't be released I will take him back."He said again "Oh no we don't do that...if he can't fly the we will just do the humane thing and put him to sleep"!I yelled at him and said no you won't you can't pick up Petey, tell your wife to stay home, he said "She is sick and won't be getting him until tomorrow", I said tell her to nevermind!I called the vet and told them I would be by to pick him up the next morning and to not give MY BOY to that woman!So the next day I get Petey back~can I tell you how excited my hubby was???I called Charis and thru a mix of tears of joy and tears of laughter (cause I knew how my hubby would feel) I told her the story and said I would be keeping him.Anyways, during all of this I have been going through some health issues and they have caused a great deal of anxiety and I started having panic attacks.I mention this because in the middle of the night when my hubby would sleep or need to sleep to get up for his job, and the dogs were sacked out on the floor and bed, I would crawl out of bed and go get Petey from his cage.Together we would get through my anxiety and panic attack and his leariness and pain from his wing.We would fall asleep on the floor in the bathroom, me leaning against the tub and him nestled in my arm.I tell ya that bird was a miracle sent to me and I believe we both are each others angels.As Charis and Reti and some other pigeon rescue folks could attest, I waiver, I worry on how am I going to take care of him and should I or shouldn't I do this or that...but I am learning and discovering new friends (GREAT ONES) and have been blessed to have Petey in my life as not just a pet, but as my little Pigeon Angel.


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

He appears to be a young bird, the pinkish colored beak gives it away. If he can fly, he may not try it much, one of my birds ran into a window once, hurt itself, and has never flown much since though it is proven that he can fly just as well as the others.


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

clucklebeed said:


> He appears to be a young bird, the pinkish colored beak gives it away. If he can fly, he may not try it much, one of my birds ran into a window once, hurt itself, and has never flown much since though it is proven that he can fly just as well as the others.


Yes his "cere" I think it's called is just now turned white. He does fly all over the house, but he doesn't have a lot of hang time...so I am glad his is with me.

That isn't is home anymore on my album I need to delete that so that you all don't think ill of me...his cage is so much bigger now!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tamara!

Thank you for sharing your story about Petey, he is lucky to have found you and I'm glad you found our forum and two of our rehabbers (Charis and Reti), and they were such big help and support for you!

I'm glad you are enjoying such a wonderful bond with your bird, as time goes by you will discover a personality that is intrinsic and unique to your bird. 

God bless you for your kindness to this needy bird.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Tamara21,
Great story. And you are great person. Put all worries aside and enjoy Petey’s friendship. Yes we help pigeons in need, but as you noticed already, they give us something precious and beautiful in return. Whenever you need help and advice, this is the right place to be.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Nice to see you posting Petey's story. He is such a darling and very much in love with his mommy.
Hope hubby gets used to his presence in the house.

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for telling your story about Petey.
XOXO


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Tamara21,

Thank you for the introduction to your beautiful life with Petey. I am so glad that Petey found you, and that you were able to find help for him. Charis and Reti huh? Hmmm...You know there are several members around here that I would swear have wings of their own.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for sharing this wonderful story with us!

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a lucky bird to come into your life! Pigeons have such wonderful personalities when you take the time to meet them. Thank you for giving such excellent care to Petey!


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks you guys that means so much to me!!As Reti can attest I worry about him being alone...but I guess he has me and it's better me then the mean folks on the street that were flicking cig's at him while he was injured.People can learn a lot from pigeons I think! Bless you all for your support and I am glad to be getting to know each of you!


----------

